# Spray Bar For Juwel Internal Filter or Hydor Bioflo



## IdealRhys (9 Dec 2008)

Hi guys...

Been reading through loads of threads and followed some of the advice offered regarding water flow, i.e. I upgraded the impellor in the Pump 400 with a impellor for the Pump 1000. (I have a Juwel Rekord 96)

Results are quite incredible.

The only thing is the force of water shunts passing fish and shrimp to the front glass and I am worried that they will get injured.

Has anyone found a spray bar that can attach the Juwel pump to split the flow?

Alternatively would a Hydor Bioflo wheel help to divert or dissipate the flow?

Thanks

Lee


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Dec 2008)

There is a spraybar available for the Fluval internals if that wil fit.  That is sold in Pets st home for a fiver.

AC


----------



## IdealRhys (9 Dec 2008)

Thanks AC,

For a fiver it can't hurt to give it a try. Will get one this weekend.

Lee


----------

